# Old Farts v Whippersnappers 2019!!!! Sun 30th June/Monday 1st July.



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't hang around......
Booked for next year, priority given to those that attended this years meet.
Just waiting for confirmation, but it looks like the price will be held.
And I've managed to ensure that we_* DO*_ finish on the correct green this time.
Sunday.... *Forest & Pines*
Monday... *Beeches & Forest*
(So we get to play the _*best*_ 9 twice).

So let's get the ball rolling, _*anybody that didn't come this year will automatically go on the reserve list and move up accordingly*_.

*1. SMIFFY
2. RAY TAYLOR
3. NORMAN PORRITT
4. EWAN PORRIT*


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble


----------



## moogie (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie


----------



## teegirl (Jun 20, 2018)

As long as I'm still upright and breathing
&#128513; count me in.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2018)

teegirl said:



			As long as I'm still upright and breathing
&#62977; count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Will your lads want to come again Jan???


----------



## rosecott (Jun 20, 2018)

I think the body is good for another year:

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott


----------



## Crow (Jun 20, 2018)

Top man Rob!

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow


----------



## louise_a (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13 Louise_A


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2018)

Chuck us down please.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray  taylor
3. Norman porritt
4.  Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6.  Chrisd
7. Fragger
8.  Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12.  Crow
13. Louise_A
14.  virtuocity
15. jimboh
 16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk

*Reserves*


1. Hacker_Hughes


----------



## Badger (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...une-Monday-1st-July/page2#f08bB312xVFgTCVB.99


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show    (will need to check holiday status for 2019)


----------



## Leftie (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show    (will need to check holiday status for 2019)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show    (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. Liverpoolphil


----------



## butchercd (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. Liverpoolphil


----------



## snell (Jun 20, 2018)

Please stick me down mate


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Snell


----------



## User2021 (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Snell


----------



## slowhand (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand



Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4 Snell


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4 Snell


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4 Snell
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...une-Monday-1st-July/page3#Ld48le65TZLq1LJT.99


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 20, 2018)

Assuming dates align and nothing unforeseen pops up...


1. Smiffy
2. Ray  taylor
3. Norman porritt
4.  Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6.  Chrisd
7. Fragger
8.  Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12.  Crow
13. Louise_A
14.  virtuocity
15. jimboh
16.  Jates12 
17. Dando
18.  Mark Langley-Sowter
19.  Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21.  Beezerk
22. Badger
23.  Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26.  ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28.  Slowhand
29. Twinman
30.  SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show  (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell


----------



## Wayman (Jun 20, 2018)

Can I be put on the reserve list


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Merv_swerve
33.BrenC


Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34.BrenC

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell

Once you've cut and pasted yourself in, please check back to the previous post/s to check that you haven't cut someone else out......... :angry:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich; said:
			
		


			Once you've cut and pasted yourself in, please check back to the previous post/s to check that you haven't cut someone else out......... [/COLOR]:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Or miss someoneâ€™s request to be added ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell
5. Wayman


----------



## rosecott (Jun 20, 2018)

Fish said:



			Or miss someoneâ€™s request to be added ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy can sort it with his hands behind his back, just like he plays golf.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jun 20, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I don't hang around......
Booked for next year, priority given to those that attended this years meet.
Just waiting for confirmation, but it looks like the price will be held.
And I've managed to ensure that we_* DO*_ finish on the correct green this time.
Sunday.... *Forest & Pines*
Monday... *Beeches & Forest*
(So we get to play the _*best*_ 9 twice).

So let's get the ball rolling, _*anybody that didn't come this year will automatically go on the reserve list and move up accordingly*_.

*1. SMIFFY
2. RAY TAYLOR
3. NORMAN PORRITT
4. EWAN PORRIT*

Click to expand...


Certainly would be interested on jumping on the reserve list! Not sure where the course is but sounds like a good laugh! Hoping to get on a few meets this year once I get the handicap card again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 20, 2018)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Certainly would be interested on jumping on the reserve list! Not sure where the course is but sounds like a good laugh! Hoping to get on a few meets this year once I get the handicap card again
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s at Forest Pines Golf Resort near Scunthorpe, itâ€™s a great venue and great value ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Jun 20, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell
5. Wayman 						
6. GOLFER1994


----------



## rosecott (Jun 21, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell
5. Wayman 						
6. GOLFER1994


----------



## 2blue (Jun 21, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell
5. Wayman 
6. GOLFER1994


----------



## GB72 (Jun 21, 2018)

1. Smiffy
 2. Ray taylor
 3. Norman porritt
 4. Ewan porrit
 5. Imurg
 6. Chrisd
 7. Fragger
 8. Anotherdouble
 9. Moogie 
 10.Rosecott
 11. teegirl
 12. Crow
 13. Louise_A
 14. virtuocity
 15. jimboh
 16. Jates12 
 17. Dando
 18. Mark Langley-Sowter
 19. Khamelion
 20. Kraxx
 21. Beezerk
 22. Badger
 23. Fish
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. ButcherCD
 27. Jobr1850
 28. Slowhand
 29. Twinman
 30. SteveW86
 31. 94Tegsi
 32. Blue in Munich
 33. Merv_swerve
 34. BrenC
 35. GG26
 36. Les Smith
 37. 2Blue
 38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72

 Reserves


 1. Hacker_Hughes
 2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
 3. LiverpoolPhil
 4. Snell
 5. Wayman 
 6. GOLFER1994      
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...une-Monday-1st-July/page4#52Ul5Hczt5ScFkbT.99


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jun 21, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Itâ€™s at Forest Pines Golf Resort near Scunthorpe, itâ€™s a great venue and great value ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Looks lovely! Hopefully i get promoted by the time it rolls around !


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2018)

Price held for next year!!!


----------



## User2021 (Jun 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Price held for next year!!!
		
Click to expand...

Top work sir


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 21, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock

Reserves


1. Hacker_Hughes
2. Drive4show (will need to check holiday status for 2019
3. LiverpoolPhil
4. Snell
5. Wayman 
6. GOLFER1994 
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sho...Hczt5ScFkbT.99
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...une-Monday-1st-July/page2#xy6f2ZV3qJc5kU6O.99

I will be there to uphold the honour of the Old fart's


----------



## louise_a (Jun 21, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Price held for next year!!!
		
Click to expand...

brilliant, is it too early to claim a single room?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2018)

louise_a said:



			brilliant, is it too early to claim a single room?
		
Click to expand...

If it isn't I'll bag one too please Smiffy. :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 22, 2018)

Single room for me to please.


----------



## Crow (Jun 22, 2018)

Another for a single room if not too early please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 22, 2018)

I'll sort the rooming out later.....but requests have been noted. 
At the moment, just trying to get the 48 players I need.
May well be taking the Missus with me next year, so if anybody else is interested in bringing their better halves, let me know and I can look at costings.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I'll sort the rooming out later.....but requests have been noted. 

May well be taking the Missus with me next year, so if anybody else is interested in bringing their better halves, let me know and I can look at costings.
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s heard about the Peruvian Receptionist too thenðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## slowhand (Jun 22, 2018)

Single room again for me please if possible


----------



## Leftie (Jun 22, 2018)

Singles for Dhan and me please Smiffy.  Definitely not sharing with him.


----------



## moogie (Jun 22, 2018)

Single room please Rob
As per last 3 years
Thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 22, 2018)

Single room again please Rob


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2018)

Single Rob. Also interested in costing for the boss


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2018)

Single for me this year if possible.


----------



## butchercd (Jun 22, 2018)

Single room for me please.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 22, 2018)

Single for me please


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 22, 2018)

If I come along and bring my missus, I'll have a single room too please  :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2018)

Rob, Mrs Dando has expressed an interest in coming along.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I'll sort the rooming out later.....but requests have been noted. 
At the moment, just trying to get the 48 players I need.
May well be taking the Missus with me next year, so if anybody else is interested in bringing their better halves, let me know and I can look at costings.
		
Click to expand...

could do that, the spa is available.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I'll sort the rooming out later.....but requests have been noted. 
At the moment, just trying to get the 48 players I need.
May well be taking the Missus with me next year, so if anybody else is interested in bringing their better halves, let me know and I can look at costings.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean a reduction in the swearing at dinner?


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Does that mean a reduction in the swearing at dinner?
		
Click to expand...

you've clearly not met Mrs Dando!!!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 22, 2018)

Dando said:



			you've clearly not met Mrs Dando!!!!
		
Click to expand...

No we haven't but I would put money on Mrs D being a better golfer:ears:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			No we haven't but I would put money on Mrs D being a better golfer:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh!!!
Harsh, so harsh..
But in the cold light of day........


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Ooooooh!!!
Harsh, so harsh..
But in the cold light of day........

Click to expand...

Especially with my recent form!


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2018)

Single again for me please. 

If all these women are coming are we throwing our car keys in the middle &#128563;&#129300;


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Single again for me please. 

If all these women are coming are we throwing our car keys in the middle &#63027;&#63764;
		
Click to expand...

I'd throw yours in the lake in front of the clubhouse.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 22, 2018)

Single for me and jimboh again please.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2018)

virtuocity said:



			Single for me and jimboh again please.
		
Click to expand...

Sharing with me must have put you off , or was it Jimboh's smelly feet :smirk:


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 22, 2018)

Single! :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 23, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I'd throw yours in the lake in front of the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

That's bang out of order mate, it's clearly only a pond! &#128521;&#129315;


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2018)

Dave Foster - preferably in a single.

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 28, 2018)

1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Heavy grebo


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 29, 2018)

Heavy-grebo said:



			1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie 
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12 
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Beezerk
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Slowhand
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Merv_swerve
34. BrenC
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Heavy grebo
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to playing you again Tony &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 30, 2018)

Sunday and Monday probably Steve &#128580;


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 26, 2018)

Hate to have to ask lads (and lasses) but Forest Pines are calling in the deposit. If you could forward Â£35.00 each to me as per the previous years that would be great.
Bank transfer preferred (if you need my bank details again please PM me) or Cheque.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 26, 2018)

Deposit paid


----------



## butchercd (Sep 26, 2018)

Deposit paid. Ref: BUTCHERCD

Single room preferred please.


----------



## Crow (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll be sending a cheque but can I ask for a single room too please?


----------



## Leftie (Sep 26, 2018)

BACS to your a/c Smiffy for Dhan and me.  Single rooms as usual please


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 27, 2018)

I'll have to pull out this time mate, can you add a reserve instead please.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 27, 2018)

As above, singles for me and Jimboh please


----------



## slowhand (Sep 27, 2018)

Unfortunately I too have to withdraw from next year's event. Sorry.


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2018)

Smiffy,
paid the deposit for Mark Langley-Sowter and myself.
we'll have a twin room again,
Dando


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 27, 2018)

Deposit paid Rob. How much is total for single mate


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like me & BrenC are out this year also.
Little trip to North Wales has taken it's place I'm afraid.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 28, 2018)

Deposit sent, single please!


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

Deposit paid & single as previously requested.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2018)

Ony just seen this. Will get mine sent off in a sec, can I have a single again


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2018)

Â£70 sent for me an OldFart, Bali...  thanks for organising again Rob


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 1, 2018)

Â£35 paid for Jimboh (single room)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Deposit paid Rob. How much is total for single mate
		
Click to expand...

Same as last year mate... Â£139.00....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks like we are going to have quite a few spare places folks.
Let me know if you fancy coming along....
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like we are going to have quite a few spare places folks.
Let me know if you fancy coming along....
Rob
		
Click to expand...

You're stuck with me I'm afraid Rob, just paid in full.  Thanks for organising again.


----------



## teegirl (Oct 4, 2018)

Transfer done, single room please Rob ....... If there is one left.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 4, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like we are going to have quite a few spare places folks.
Let me know if you fancy coming along....
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob

I'm in the USA at the moment will sort when I get back next week if that's ok


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2018)

Only just seen this. Will sort the payment out over the weekend.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 5, 2018)

Deposit sent, single room please.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 5, 2018)

Smithy, paid Â£35 deposit, Single room as always... thanks my friend... are we there yet


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 5, 2018)

I was first on the reserve list and it seems some people have dropped out. Can I get in on the action?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			I was first on the reserve list and it seems some people have dropped out. Can I get in on the action?
		
Click to expand...

You mean golf action, not the 3 hookers and some bobbing apples escapade!!


----------



## Dando (Oct 5, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			You mean golf action, not the 3 hookers and some bobbing apples escapade!! 

Click to expand...

 Is â€œbobbing applesâ€ something the 3 hookers do?


----------



## Dando (Oct 5, 2018)

Smiffy,
My future step son in law is keen on this if he's back from his tour. Will know more on Monday mate.
Also mrs dando and my step daughter have expressed an interest in ruining things for me if non playing girlies are allowed.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2018)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			I was first on the reserve list and it seems some people have dropped out. Can I get in on the action?
		
Click to expand...

You can indeed. There will be room. I must spend a day sorting this out. I'm lost at the moment.....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2018)

Dando said:



			Smiffy,
My future step son in law is keen on this if he's back from his tour. Will know more on Monday mate.
Also mrs dando and my step daughter have expressed an interest in ruining things for me if non playing girlies are allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be a problem mate. But I'll have to look into the costs of non players.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Oct 9, 2018)

OK, I have sent the deposit over as per the pm. Something to look forward to over the long cold winter.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 15, 2018)

Really sorry I took my time (changing jobs, all got a bit hectic). Anyway, payment has just been sent. 

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Is there spaces  left or would I need to down as a reserve it's only an hour from where we're moving to so well up.for it


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 17, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Is there spaces  left or would I need to down as a reserve it's only an hour from where we're moving to so well up.for it
		
Click to expand...

There will be a few spaces available. I will get around to tidying this thread up before the weeks out.....


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm in (either team) if spaces are available. Didn't see the original post


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

Smiffy not sure if I sent a deposit, if I didn't apologies, drop me a PM and will sort


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2018)

Right, as far as I can make out, this is the current up to date situation with players..... I have been through the thread and deleted those players that have pulled out, and promoted anybody who was on the reserve list who has said they now want to definitely come along.
As you know, I need 48 confirmed players to make this work, at the moment I am 6 short. If anybody on the reserve list now wants to confirm, or if there is anybody else viewing the thread who wants to come along, please let me know.
Similarly, if you have a friend or two who are not members of the forum but would like to come along, also please get in touch.
As I say, *I need 48 players.*
I will go through the rooming requests and payment details within the next few days and update accordingly.
Come on lads. 6 more players required (unless I've made any mistakes), and if I have... please tell me.
Rob

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Hacker Hughes
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Radbourne2010
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Gordon Taylor
34. Heavy Grebo
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster*

*Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman 
4. Wolf*


----------



## Dando (Dec 4, 2018)

Smiffy,
My son in law is due back from his tour on Thursday so Iâ€™ll see if he wants to come along


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2018)

Dando said:



			Smiffy,
My son in law is due back from his tour on Thursday so Iâ€™ll see if he wants to come along
		
Click to expand...

Be handy Geezer


----------



## snell (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Smiffy unfortunately I've been strung up by work with next year's leave so I will have to remove myself from the reserve list.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2018)

snell said:



			Hi Smiffy unfortunately I've been strung up by work with next year's leave so I will have to remove myself from the reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Wolf (Dec 4, 2018)

Let me check the leave for next year and if I can sort it I will definetly be up for this


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2018)

Won't be able to make this Rob, holidays are required for other things.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 4, 2018)

Rob not sure what if anything I have paid for this one.
If I am behind drop us a PM mate and will sort

cheers
Jon


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Rob not sure what if anything I have paid for this one.
If I am behind drop us a PM mate and will sort

cheers
Jon
		
Click to expand...

Will update payments made over the week-end Jon, so don't worry until then mate.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Let me check the leave for next year and if I can sort it I will definetly be up for this
		
Click to expand...

Had put you down as a "definite" due to your earlier post mate, but have now removed you from the main list and put you back in reserves.
If you could let me know as soon as possible, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Had put you down as a "definite" due to your earlier post mate, but have now removed you from the main list and put you back in reserves.
If you could let me know as soon as possible, it would be appreciated.


Click to expand...

Checked and double checked last night Smiffy I'm in....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Checked and double checked last night Smiffy I'm in....
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. You know it makes sense Rodney.
Will update later this evening/tomorrow morning.
Will be in touch regarding deposit in the fullness of time


----------



## Wolf (Dec 5, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Good lad. You know it makes sense Rodney.
Will update later this evening/tomorrow morning.
Will be in touch regarding deposit in the fullness of time
		
Click to expand...

Nice one cheers Smiffy, does make considering its only 35 minutes from home and means less work


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Rob ,put me down as a reserve for now please as I wont know for sure until the new year. 
 what is the total cost please.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Rob, Could you add another 3 old fart names to your reserve list please, williamalex1, Williep and my big pal Roger the h/c dodger .


----------



## rosecott (Dec 6, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Hi Rob, Could you add another 3 old fart names to your reserve list please, williamalex1, Williep and my big pal Roger the h/c dodger . 

Click to expand...

Bingo! Should be in for a drop of clandestine brandy in the bar in the evening.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Bingo! Should be in for a drop of clandestine brandy in the bar in the evening.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jim,  I'm afraid my guys changed their mind when they discovered it was a 4 hour drive. But don't fret I'll send you a brandy via Virtuocity  [Dave ]. Hopefully, we'll meet again , some sunny day.
 I feel a song coming on now


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Hi Rob ,put me down as a reserve for now please as I wont know for sure until the new year.
what is the total cost please.
		
Click to expand...

 If you are in a twin room it's Â£109.00, single room adds Â£30.00


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2018)

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Hacker Hughes
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Radbourne2010
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Gordon Taylor
34. Heavy Grebo
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Wolf*

*Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman 
4. Norrin Radd*

*Come on lads. Still need 6 "definites" to make up the teams.
Don't be shy*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 9, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			If you are in a twin room it's Â£109.00, single room adds Â£30.00


Click to expand...

best put me down as a single room mucker as im sure that nobody will put up with my snoring.

its looking very likely i will be making this now.
 anyone else travelling up from sussex as im sure i could fit you in the volvo


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			best put me down as a single room mucker as im sure that nobody will put up with my snoring.

*its looking very likely i will be making this now.*
anyone else travelling up from sussex as im sure i could fit you in the volvo
		
Click to expand...

Is that a "definite" definite mate???


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 10, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Is that a "definite" definite mate???


Click to expand...

yes please Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 10, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			yes please Rob 

Click to expand...



*1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Hacker Hughes
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Radbourne2010
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Gordon Taylor
34. Heavy Grebo
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Wolf
43. Norrin Radd*

*Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman *


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2018)

*1. Smiffy
 2. Ray taylor
 3. Norman porritt
 4. Ewan porrit
 5. Imurg
 6. Chrisd
 7. Fragger
 8. Anotherdouble
 9. Moogie
 10.Rosecott
 11. teegirl
 12. Crow
 13. Louise_A
 14. virtuocity
 15. jimboh
 16. Jates12
 17. Dando
 18. Mark Langley-Sowter
 19. Khamelion
 20. Kraxx
 21. Hacker Hughes
 22. Badger
 23. Fish
 24. Leftie
 25. Dhan
 26. ButcherCD
 27. Jobr1850
 28. Radbourne2010
 29. Twinman
 30. SteveW86
 31. 94Tegsi
 32. Blue in Munich
 33. Gordon Taylor
 34. Heavy Grebo
 35. GG26
 36. Les Smith
 37. 2Blue
 38. Bali (O'l Fart)
 39. GB72
 40. Grumpyjock
 41. Dave Foster
 42. Wolf
 43. Norrin Radd

Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman 
4. Ben Cartwright - Dando's son in law. he will confirm in Jan*


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2018)

Meant to ask Smiffy whats the damage if I didn't require an overnight stay I live within short driving distance so may as well have my own bed for the night. Also could you PM me bank or Paypal Details so i can transfer you some pound notes.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Meant to ask Smiffy whats the damage if I didn't require an overnight stay I live within short driving distance so may as well have my own bed for the night. Also could you PM me bank or Paypal Details so i can transfer you some pound notes.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. Can appreciate what you are asking about not staying overnight, but Forest Pines are sticklers for "sticking to the contract" so even if you don't stay they will charge me for it, because that's the contract I signed! I will PM you the payment details for the deposit.

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Hacker Hughes
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Radbourne2010
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Gordon Taylor
34. Heavy Grebo
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Wolf
43. Norrin Radd
44. Aaron Machin
45. Craig Machin
46. Wookie
47. Patricks148*

*Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman 
4. Ben Cartwright - Dando's son in law. he will confirm in Jan*


----------



## Wolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Hi mate. Can appreciate what you are asking about not staying overnight, but Forest Pines are sticklers for "sticking to the contract" so even if you don't stay they will charge me for it, because that's the contract I signed! I will PM you the payment details for the deposit.

*1. Smiffy
2. Ray taylor
3. Norman porritt
4. Ewan porrit
5. Imurg
6. Chrisd
7. Fragger
8. Anotherdouble
9. Moogie
10.Rosecott
11. teegirl
12. Crow
13. Louise_A
14. virtuocity
15. jimboh
16. Jates12
17. Dando
18. Mark Langley-Sowter
19. Khamelion
20. Kraxx
21. Hacker Hughes
22. Badger
23. Fish
24. Leftie
25. Dhan
26. ButcherCD
27. Jobr1850
28. Radbourne2010
29. Twinman
30. SteveW86
31. 94Tegsi
32. Blue in Munich
33. Gordon Taylor
34. Heavy Grebo
35. GG26
36. Les Smith
37. 2Blue
38. Bali (O'l Fart)
39. GB72
40. Grumpyjock
41. Dave Foster
42. Wolf
43. Norrin Radd
44. Aaron Machin
45. Craig Machin*

*Reserves....*

*1. LiverpoolPhil
2. GOLFER1994
3. Wayman 
4. Ben Cartwright - Dando's son in law. he will confirm in Jan*

Click to expand...

Thanks Smiffy not a problem totally understand and that's fair enough perhaps I'll take a look at the rooms and have a couple of sherberts and take advantage of it as paying for it enjoy the full forum experience then


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 24, 2018)

Just 3 more players needed to confirm the two teams gents (and ladies).


----------



## Dando (Dec 24, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Thanks Smiffy not a problem totally understand and that's fair enough perhaps I'll take a look at the rooms and have a couple of sherberts and take advantage of it as paying for it enjoy the full forum experience then
		
Click to expand...

Good luck only having a couple of sherbets!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2019)

Right!!
Finally gotten around to sorting some semblance of order to the proceedings.
As far as I can make it, these are the rooming requests that I have at the moment.
I haven't had a chance to check the deposits paid yet, but can I please ask that if you haven't sent me one yet, you do so as soon as possible.
Balances will be due around the beginning of May.

*SINGLE ROOMS*


*1. STEVEW86
2. 94TEGSI
3. BLUEINMUNICH
4. GB72
5. BADGER
6. NORRIN RADD
7. EWAN PORRITT
8. ANOTHER DOUBLE
9. MOOGIE
10. TEEGIRL
11. CROW
12. LOUISE A
13. VIRTUOCITY
14. JIMBOH
15. KHAMELION
16. KRAXX
17. FISH
18. LEFTIE
19. DHAN
20. BUTCHERCD
21. DAVE FOSTER
22. ROSECOTT
23. LES SMITH
24. GORDON TAYLOR
25. HACKER HUGHES
26. HEAVY GREBO*

*TWIN ROOMS*

*1. SMIFFY & NORMAN PORRITT
2. RAY TAYLOR & JATES12
3. IMURG & FRAGGER
4. CHRISD & TWINMAN
5. DANDO & MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
6. WOLF & JOBR1850
7. RADBOURNE2010 & A.N.OTHER
8. GG26 & 2BLUE
9. OLD FART & GRUMPYJOCK
10. AARON & CRAIG MACHIN
11. A.N.OTHER & A.N.OTHER*

*PLEASE NOTE: THESE ARE NOT FINAL PAIRINGS FOR THE ROOMS, IT'S JUST BEEN DONE SO THAT I CAN KEEP TRACK ON EVERYTHING.
WE STILL HAVE 3 SPACES AVAILABLE AND I REALLY (REALLY) NEED TO FILL THESE AS I WILL GET COLLARED FOR THE SHORTFALL.
IF ANYBODY ON THE RESERVE LIST KNOWS FOR SURE THAT THEY CAN COME, OR IF ANYONE HAS ANY MATES THAT THEY'D LIKE TO BRING ALONG, PLEASE LET ME KNOW..... I DESPERATELY NEED TO GET THE 48 TO MAKE THIS WORK.*


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jan 13, 2019)

Can I have a single room please. Forgot to ask when I put my name down.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2019)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			Can I have a single room please. Forgot to ask when I put my name down.
		
Click to expand...

Have made the alteration above for you.
1 single room now left, 1 twin.
Please help me out lads


----------



## wookie (Jan 13, 2019)

Go on then Rob - stick me down for the single please


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm sure the places will get filled.  If not, all of us will pay for them, not you Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2019)

wookie said:



			Go on then Rob - stick me down for the single please
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jan 14, 2019)

Give me 2 days mate and i'll check the rota when i am back in work!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2019)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Give me 2 days mate and i'll check the rota when i am back in work!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2019)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

I've made a bit of a cock up here I think.... I thought I'd put you down for a single but I can't see your name on there anywhere Si. I think I moved somebody else??? Maybe somebody else could shed some light on it???
Have I put somebody into a single who hasn't asked for one???


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 20, 2019)

I assume that you are going to need our ages so as to split the teams accordingly Rob .
so when the golf actually takes place I  will be 61 years young.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2019)

Not yet geezer, not yet ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 20, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Not yet geezer, not yet ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ok mate .


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 20, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			I assume that you are going to need our ages so as to split the teams accordingly Rob .
so when the golf actually takes place I  will be 61 years young.
		
Click to expand...

With the likes of the Dorsett twins and smiffy et al you could still be a Whippersnapper


----------



## 2blue (Jan 29, 2019)

Am wondering what's the state of play as I may have another interested but he'd be wanting a single room....   though I think they may all be gone. He's a Wippersnapper!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2019)

2blue said:



			Am wondering what's the state of play as I may have another interested but he'd be wanting a single room....   though I think they may all be gone. He's a Wippersnapper!!
		
Click to expand...

I think all the singles have now gone but I can contact the hotel to see if I can change a twin to two singles if he definitely wants to come. I have one other person that has asked for a single too.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			I think all the singles have now gone but I can contact the hotel to see if I can change a twin to two singles if he definitely wants to come. I have one other person that has asked for a single too.
		
Click to expand...

He's a defo Rob... see what you can do please ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2019)

2blue said:



			He's a defo Rob... see what you can do please ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


Have emailed my contact at the hotel, will let you know as soon as I hear back.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			He's a defo Rob... see what you can do please ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Haven't heard back from Forest Pines yet, but I am absolutely sure they will swap and give me two more singles for one of the twins.
Do you want to give me a name and I'll add him to the list so that I have got the definitive 48?????


----------



## 2blue (Feb 2, 2019)

Cheers Rob...  he's Jim Rogers (in his 40's Bali is 64). Should I get his Â£35 to send over?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2019)

2blue said:



			Cheers Rob...  he's Jim Rogers (in his 40's Bali is 64). *Should I get his Â£35 to send over?*

Click to expand...

Be great if you could mate....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 4, 2019)

Â£30 deposit paid today smiffyðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Â£30 deposit paid today smiffyðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Shame it should have been Â£35.00!


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi Rob have just paid Â£104 to pay in full for my single


----------



## 2blue (Feb 7, 2019)

Â£35 sent for Jim Rogers, Rob.
Have they confirmed the single yet? No rush, just asking....  Thanks for all your  efforts matey ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Feb 13, 2019)

Rob,
my son in law is a definite for this.
I'll send his deposit over in the next few days
James


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2019)

2blue said:



			Â£35 sent for Jim Rogers, Rob.
*Have they confirmed the single yet?* No rush, just asking....  Thanks for all your  efforts matey ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Still haven't heard back from my email mate. I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Rob,
my son in law is a definite for this.
I'll send his deposit over in the next few days
James
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Geezer. What's his name, so I can add him to the list???


----------



## Zaro (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi guys,

I hope its not too late to join. Please let me know. I'm happy to pay in full in needed.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 27, 2019)

2blue said:



			Â£35 sent for Jim Rogers, Rob.
Have they confirmed the single yet? No rush, just asking....  Thanks for all your  efforts matey ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The girl that I usually deal with is away at the moment on maternity leave. Spoke to her replacement the other day who said it shouldn't be a problem and they would email me to confirm. Still heard nothing formally but I think it's fair to say that you've got your single.....


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			The girl that I usually deal with is away at the moment on maternity leave. Spoke to her replacement the other day who said it shouldn't be a problem and they would email me to confirm. Still heard nothing formally but I think it's fair to say that you've got your single.....


Click to expand...

Thanks Rob ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Feb 27, 2019)

Rob,
Just paid my son in law's deposit


----------



## Badger (Mar 13, 2019)

Rob,

Ray's just won his second comp of the year so far at Hever, as he's one of your go to Old Farts, i'll be keeping an eye on his handicap come June


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 28, 2019)

Competition season starts soon, which I'll be ignoring, don't want to be playing off 24 come July


----------



## louise_a (Mar 30, 2019)

When are the balances due for this?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2019)

louise_a said:



			When are the balances due for this?
		
Click to expand...

End of April if possible Louise. I've got to have it all paid by the beginning of May xxx


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 16, 2019)

Right. Have had a few cancellations so there is ONE place available for any late comer. This is offered at a reduced rate, as those that have pulled out have lost their deposits. Only have twin accommodation available and these will be offered at Â£74.00 all in.
I've tried my hardest to catch up with things, but I am not visiting the site as often as I used to, so if I have made any mistakes, please could you point them out to me as soon as possible please.
This is the latest from what I can make out.......

*SINGLE ROOMS  *

*1. STEVEW86
2. 94TEGSI
3. BLUEINMUNICH
4. GB72
5. BADGER
6. NORRIN RADD
7. EWAN PORRITT
8. ANOTHER DOUBLE
9. MOOGIE
10. TEEGIRL
11. CROW
12. LOUISE A
13. VIRTUOCITY
14. JIMBOH
15. KHAMELION
16. KRAXX
17. FISH
18. LEFTIE
19. DHAN
20. BUTCHERCD
21. DAVE FOSTER
22. ROSECOTT
23. LES SMITH
24. GORDON TAYLOR
25. HACKER HUGHES
26. HEAVY GREBO
27. JIM ROGERS
28. PATRICK S
29. WOOKIE
30. ZARO ???*


*TWIN ROOMS*

*1. SMIFFY & RADBOURNE 2010
2. RAY TAYLOR & JATES 12
3. CHRIS D & BEN CARTWRIGHT
4. DANDO & MARK LANGLEY SOUTER
5. WOLF & JOBR1850
6. GG26 & 2 BLUE
7. OLD FART & GRUMPYJOCK
8. TOP OF THE FLOP & "DALE"
9. FRAGGER & IMURG*


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

You cut me real deep Smiffy....real deep...
Pretty sure Fragger's coming too.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2019)

Balances sent for me, Jim & Bali.
Keep up the good work Rob â›³ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Dando (Apr 19, 2019)

I feel sorry for the poor bugger whoâ€™s sharing a room with my son in law, especially if heâ€™s been drinking!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 22, 2019)

HI GUYS, is anyone else travelling up from sussex to forest pines  as it would make sense to double up and travel together to help save the planet from more polution .[yeh right ] seriously anyone want to hitch a ride with me they are more than welcome.

pm me if you do ,and dont pm me if you dont.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			HI GUYS, is anyone else travelling up from sussex to forest pines  as it would make sense to double up and travel together to help save the planet from more polution .[yeh right ] seriously anyone want to hitch a ride with me they are more than welcome.

pm me if you do ,and dont pm me if you dont.
		
Click to expand...

Ray Taylor will be travelling up from Mayfield mush. He normally likes driving though. You could possibly meet up with him???


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 22, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Ray Taylor will be travelling up from Mayfield mush. He normally likes driving though. You could possibly meet up with him???
		
Click to expand...

cheers Rob what is his forum moniker ? so i can message him.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2019)

Three of my four are Old Farts who, for reasons of age and infirmity, normally use buggies. If there is any other player who needs/wants to buggy share, let me know and I will book buggies and ask Smiffy - very nicely - to put us together in the draw.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Three of my four are Old Farts who, for reasons of age and infirmity, normally use buggies. If there is any other player who needs/wants to buggy share, let me know and I will book buggies and ask Smiffy - very nicely - to put us together in the draw.
		
Click to expand...

Jim I sent you PM about something else.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 25, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Three of my four are Old Farts who, for reasons of age and infirmity, normally use buggies. If there is any other player who needs/wants to buggy share, let me know and I will book buggies and ask Smiffy - very nicely - to put us together in the draw.
		
Click to expand...

im in the definately use a buggy camp ,as my knee wont let me walk five holes let alone all of them.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			im in the definately use a buggy camp ,as my knee wont let me walk five holes let alone all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Good. I'll book 2 buggies and ask Smiffy to mix the 4 of us up in the draw for both days.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			cheers Rob what is his forum moniker ? so i can message him.
		
Click to expand...

Ray isn't on the forum Geezer. I've contacted him via FB and will give you his phone number once I've confirmed how he's getting up there


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Ray isn't on the forum Geezer. I've contacted him via FB and will give you his phone number once I've confirmed how he's getting up there
		
Click to expand...

  cheers Rob , just one more question ,is it jacket and tie at forest pines?


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Good. I'll book 2 buggies and ask Smiffy to mix the 4 of us up in the draw for both days.
		
Click to expand...

sounds good to me ,im really looking forward to this ,i will be putting in plenty of practice between now and then . dont want to let the old farts down.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			cheers Rob , just one more question ,is it jacket and tie at forest pines?
		
Click to expand...

No, you can wear anything, thereâ€™s no code in the hotel complex.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			No, you can wear anything, thereâ€™s no code in the hotel complex.
		
Click to expand...

thanks Fishy ,


----------



## Smiffy (May 5, 2019)

It's going to be fun. Last time I swung a club was on the 18th tee at Forest Pines last year...........


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			It's going to be fun. Last time I swung a club was on the 18th tee at Forest Pines last year...........

Click to expand...

It's just like riding a bike ............. you'll just crash ðŸ˜£


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 7, 2019)

when do we find out who is on what team ,me being 61 would surely be on the cusp of either team


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			when do we find out who is on what team ,me being 61 would surely be on the cusp of either team 

Click to expand...

61 must be an old fart surely


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 7, 2019)

I think 55/56 was the cut off last year


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2019)

I want to see bus passes...or paper drivers licences


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2019)

The bed wetting dribblers will pump the young tight arsed premature ejectulaters again this year, those young boys love a good thrashing ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Captainron (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			The bed wetting dribblers will pump the young tight arsed premature ejectulaters again this year, those young boys love a good thrashing ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

What you do in your own bedroom is your own business ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 8, 2019)

Errrr.  all for banter , but please letâ€™s have a bit of decorum chaps.

Ya muchly ðŸ‘


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 10, 2019)

Fish said:



			The bed wetting dribblers will pump the young tight arsed premature ejectulaters again this year, those young boys love a good thrashing ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

You're barred from drinking with our lightweights this year. Early to bed, early to rise (or in your case, rise at 3, 4.30 & 5.30 )


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2019)

any news on the teams and tee times yet?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			any news on the teams and tee times yet?
		
Click to expand...


Policy is to leave telling the Old Farts until the last minute as they forget almost immediately.


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			You're barred from drinking with our lightweights this year. Early to bed, early to rise (or in your case, rise at 3, 4.30 & 5.30 )
		
Click to expand...

He just wears adult nappies and sleeps right through


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 10, 2019)

rosecott said:



			Policy is to leave telling the Old Farts until the last minute as they forget almost immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy is probably saving up the carrier pigeons for the old farts but what about us youngsters?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2019)

The suspense is killing me.
Been twice - been an Oldie and a Snapper......flip a coin again.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 10, 2019)

methinks the babkins will be in need of a mummys hugs after us golden oldies finnish with them .
 there is no match for experience and we will have it in spades compared to the wee ones ,who no doubt will be hitting miles into the boondocks whilst us bunch of geriatrics just keep doddling it down the middle .
 bring it on younglings ,and be prepared to take a beating .


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			He just wears adult nappies and sleeps right through
		
Click to expand...





ðŸ‘


----------



## 94tegsi (Jun 11, 2019)

Sorry if I already missed this Rob but had a quick skim of the thread.
What time do we need to be up at the course on the Sunday?!

Cheers


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 11, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sorry if I already missed this Rob but had a quick skim of the thread.
What time do we need to be up at the course on the Sunday?!

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Whippersnappers they for the scheduled tee time, auld farts teeing off around 15:00hrs BST,  All no shows will forfeit the match


----------



## Captainron (Jun 11, 2019)

Youngsters in the bar from 11am


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Youngsters in the bar from 11am
		
Click to expand...

In that case Iâ€™m with the old farts!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sorry if I already missed this Rob but had a quick skim of the thread.
What time do we need to be up at the course on the Sunday?!

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I have just emailed FP to confirm teeing off times and courses we are playing. Will let you know as soon as I hear back.
I did request that we finish our round on Monday on the green that is directly overlooked by the clubhouse. Can't remember the name of that 9 now, I "think" it's Pines. 
Apologise for my lack up updates. Golf is very much on the back burner for me now. Will update as much as I can with teams and rooming lists by the end of next week, promise.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 12, 2019)

is it an age thing Smiffy ,


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2019)

Right, just to confirm.
1st tee is booked for 1.44pm on Sunday. We will be playing on the Forest & Pines courses.
1st tee is booked from 9.04am on Monday, we will be playing on the Beeches & Forest courses.
Dinner on Sunday evening is at 8.30pm in the Grill, breakfast from 6.30am on Monday, again in the Grill.
I will plan to arrive on the Sunday around midday, I'll set up camp in the main bar and would appreciate it if you could come and find me to confirm you have arrived!!
I guess the latest you want to arrive is 1pm as the clubhouse is a little way away from the hotel reception. Cheers lads xxx


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice one Rob
Just waiting on those teams and first day pairings......


----------



## Leftie (Jun 12, 2019)

Just to clarify Smiffy for everyone, is that the main bar in the hotel, or the main bar in the "clubhouse"?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Just to clarify Smiffy for everyone, is that the main bar in the hotel, or the main bar in the "clubhouse"?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going Clubhouse


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Right, just to confirm.
1st tee is booked for 1.44pm on Sunday. We will be playing on the Forest & Pines courses.
1st tee is booked from 9.04am on Monday, we will be playing on the Beeches & Forest courses.
Dinner on Sunday evening is at 8.30pm in the Grill, breakfast from 6.30am on Monday, again in the Grill.
I will plan to arrive on the Sunday around midday, I'll set up camp in the main bar and would appreciate it if you could come and find me to confirm you have arrived!!
I guess the latest you want to arrive is 1pm as the clubhouse is a little way away from the hotel reception. Cheers lads xxx
		
Click to expand...

Nice one smiffy. 

Not easy organising these big meets. Top work ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I'm going Clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Is that with your driver off 18. You didnâ€™t hit the fairway last time we played it ðŸ¤£


----------



## 2blue (Jun 12, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Just to clarify Smiffy for everyone, is that the main bar in the hotel, or the main bar in the "clubhouse"?
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			I'm going Clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Good call Big-man


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2019)

I seem to remember we couldn't check in or get the room keys till after our round .
We had to leave our gear in the car, it might be different now though. enjoy guys.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 12, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I seem to remember we couldn't check in or get the room keys till after our round .
We had to leave our gear in the car, it might be different now though. enjoy guys.
		
Click to expand...

i hope not, i'm staying the night before


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Is that with your driver off 18. You didnâ€™t hit the fairway last time we played it ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Still beat you though


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i hope not, i'm staying the night before

Click to expand...

It was an after 3pm check-in  for us , hope you have your hip flask with you, nice place but drink was a bit expensive. Rosecott and Virtuocity will keep you right


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 12, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			It was an after 3pm check-in  for us , hope you have your hip flask with you, nice place but drink was a bit expensive. Rosecott and Virtuocity will keep you right 

Click to expand...

May have to put a hip flask with a good bourbon in it good shout.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			May have to put a hip flask with a good bourbon in it good shout.
		
Click to expand...

Can I be in your group?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 12, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			May have to put a hip flask with a good bourbon in it good shout.
		
Click to expand...

Most of the Farts have had hip flask replacements ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Most of the Farts have had hip flask replacements ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That made me chuckle ðŸ¤£


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 13, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Just to clarify Smiffy for everyone, is that the main bar in the hotel, or the main bar in the "clubhouse"?
		
Click to expand...

The main bar in the hotel Roger


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			The main bar in the hotel Roger


Click to expand...

Drat. I was wrong


----------



## rosecott (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Drat. I was wrong
		
Click to expand...

I think the clubhouse bar gets very crowded on Sunday mornings.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2019)

My mate has just come back from playing FB and said it was the tightest driving course he's ever played.... might have to adapt the 3 Goals method


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			My mate has just come back from playing FB and said it was the tightest driving course he's ever played.... might have to adapt the 3 Goals method

Click to expand...

If Cameron can score points there, you wonâ€™t have a problem sirðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			If Cameron can score points there, you wonâ€™t have a problem sirðŸ˜œðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I won't be getting 20 shots though


----------



## rosecott (Jun 13, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			I won't be getting 20 shots though

Click to expand...

He doesn't get 20, only 13 - and that's far too many.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

rosecott said:



			He doesn't get 20, only 13 - and that's far too many.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m only a couple of 0.1â€™s away from a 15


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m only a couple of 0.1â€™s away from a 15 

Click to expand...

Well you had better not get them before the PinesðŸ˜©


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 13, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well you had better not get them before the PinesðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris. 

He is playing a 36 hole comp next weekend. No chance of him making a buffer ðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Sorry Chris.

He is playing a 36 hole comp next weekend. No chance of him making a buffer ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that count as handicap manipulation


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't that count as handicap manipulation

Click to expand...

With Cam itâ€™s not handicap protection or manipulation. 

Itâ€™s a serious lack of talent thatâ€™s holding him back.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 13, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			With Cam itâ€™s not handicap protection or manipulation.

Itâ€™s a serious lack of talent thatâ€™s holding him back.
		
Click to expand...

Take that bitchðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## rosecott (Jun 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m only a couple of 0.1â€™s away from a 15 

Click to expand...

No, you're not. I make it my business to keep an eye on all known bandits - and I see you've changed your club. Trying - and failing - to get a new higher handicap?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

rosecott said:



			No, you're not. I make it my business to keep an eye on all known bandits - and I see you've changed your club. Trying - and failing - to get a new higher handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no trying, it just happens naturally. 
Wasnâ€™t playing enough at Spalding to stay on so have gone with an associate membership to keep the CDH alive


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm gutted to have gone to 13 hc ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Jun 13, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I'm gutted to have gone to 13 hc ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s way past your bedtime old man


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 14, 2019)

Just a request. 
It would be appreciated if everybody could make the effort to meet in the hotel main bar. Two reasons for this....
1) I know that you are there!!
2) You have to order your evening meal choice before you go out to play golf. Having everybody in the same place ensures that we have all ordered and avoids any confusion.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 14, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just a request.
It would be appreciated if everybody could make the effort to meet in the hotel main bar. Two reasons for this....
1) I know that you are there!!
2) You have to order your evening meal choice before you go out to play golf. Having everybody in the same place ensures that we have all ordered and avoids any confusion.
Much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

So you're not getting the auld farts food liquidized this year?


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			So you're not getting the auld farts food liquidized this year?
		
Click to expand...

No, as someoneâ€™s got a set of false teeth they can share


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2019)

So for the evenings entertainment 

Itâ€™s blackjack and hookers for the whippersnappers. 

Old farts have Burt Bacharat and someone from saga selling them cruise holidays?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 14, 2019)

Captainron said:



			So for the evenings entertainment

Itâ€™s blackjack and hookers for the whippersnappers.

Old farts have Burt Bacharat and someone from saga selling them cruise holidays?
		
Click to expand...

I presume you are hoping to be an old fart then as thatâ€™s your ideal night out ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Jun 14, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I presume you are hoping to be an old fart then as thatâ€™s your ideal night out ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m 42 which is old. 

A little bit of Burt on the piano. A bit of Archers on the wireless. Punch the Spaniard to Ingrid Bergman. A few bits of hard candy. 

Canâ€™t beat it


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 15, 2019)

Find a nice quiet corner and sip on a bourbon or three.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 15, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m 42 which is old.

A little bit of Burt on the piano. A bit of Archers on the wireless. Punch the Spaniard to Ingrid Bergman. A few bits of hard candy.

Canâ€™t beat it
		
Click to expand...

What a difference 7-8 years makes.

I have no idea who Burt is, never listened to the Archers and have no idea what "punching something into a Spaniard" is or who Ingrid Bergman is.

I would rather open a can of Monster and play CounterStrike all night.


----------



## 2blue (Jun 15, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			What a difference 7-8 years makes.

I have no idea who Burt is, never listened to the Archers and have no idea what "punching something into a Spaniard" is or who Ingrid Bergman is.

I would rather open a can of Monster and play CounterStrike all night.
		
Click to expand...

Ye Gods...  is there a Junior Team??


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 16, 2019)

2blue said:



			Ye Gods...  is there a Junior Team?? 

Click to expand...

uncouth youth comes to mind .


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2019)

Maybe a daft question, but who is the Whippersnapper Captain? Guessing Smiffy will be Auld Farts representative for leadership, but who will he be butting heads with this year?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Maybe a daft question, but who is the Whippersnapper Captain? Guessing Smiffy will be Auld Farts representative for leadership, but who will he be butting heads with this year?
		
Click to expand...

For that weâ€™d first need to consider who is a Snapper...


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2019)

We don't even know who#s playing where yet?


----------



## rosecott (Jun 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			We don't even know who#s playing where yet? 

Click to expand...

I stand to be corrected, but I've been telling people it's Forest Pines although it now seems to be called Double Tree Forest Pines.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Maybe a daft question, but who is the Whippersnapper Captain? Guessing Smiffy will be Auld Farts representative for leadership, but who will he be butting heads with this year?
		
Click to expand...

 Is Stu not a snapper anymore?


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 19, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Is Stu not a snapper anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Chronologically or visually ?


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Maybe a daft question, but who is the Whippersnapper Captain? Guessing Smiffy will be Auld Farts representative for leadership, but who will he be butting heads with this year?
		
Click to expand...

Me.... ha ha ha - yes I'm still a Whipper.  Hopefully last year as a winner... I'll be doing the pairings when Smithy gives me the final list of players


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Me.... ha ha ha - yes I'm still a Whipper.  Hopefully last year as a winner... I'll be doing the pairings when Smithy gives me the final list of players 

Click to expand...

Is this by default or have there been a series of votes..?
Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Me.... ha ha ha - *yes I'm still a Whipper.*  Hopefully last year as a winner... I'll be doing the pairings when Smithy gives me the final list of players 

Click to expand...

Are you privy to the unseen list or are you just hopefulðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Are you privy to the unseen list or are you just hopefulðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I'll be given the Whippers names, then I will pick the 2 balls for the Sunday to play oyu old farts.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Is this by default or have there been a series of votes..?
Asking for a friend.....
		
Click to expand...

Its not a people vote if that's what you mean ha haâ€¦  No one else volunteered, so I'll do it until someone else wants to do it, and or when I am too old...


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Its not a people vote if that's what you mean ha haâ€¦  No one else volunteered, so I'll do it until someone else wants to do it, and or when I am too old...
		
Click to expand...

Lets go with no deal. or maybe we should have another vote. No wait. Lets try a soft approach......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Lets go with no deal. or maybe we should have another vote. No wait. Lets try a soft approach......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, its not deal from me... Whippers lead by me to win handsomely this year...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2019)

Just got two more ages to come in and then the teams will be announced.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be the first weather bore...

Thunder an lightning expected Monday


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 20, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll be the first weather bore...

Thunder an lightning expected Monday
		
Click to expand...

That's from Smithy when hes' down 5&4


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll be the first weather bore...

Thunder an lightning expected Monday
		
Click to expand...

We had it forecast all day yesterday with heavy rain. 

Didnâ€™t get a drop. 

No need for a mass panic yet Davey ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 20, 2019)

Get yer handicaps and names on the new Team Thread 

Sooner the better or I'll have to pin the tale to the donkey and see what names get pricked out...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Get yer handicaps and names on the new Team Thread 

Sooner the better or I'll have to pin the tale to the donkey and see what names get pricked out...
		
Click to expand...

Dave won't like a pin in his backside too early in the proceedings


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Dave won't like a pin in his backside too early in the proceedings
		
Click to expand...

I'll miss you being a Whipper this year


----------



## Imurg (Jun 20, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'll miss you being a Whipper this year 

Click to expand...

3rd time at FP - 1st time an OF, 2nd time a Snapper, now back to OF again....
I can't keep up....


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 21, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll be the first weather bore...

Thunder an lightning expected Monday
		
Click to expand...

But not the Monday weâ€™re there


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2019)

What are the colours again, Ive packed green and yellow


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Bit short notice I know, but has anybody got a half decent pull/push trolley they could lend me for the week-end?
Looks like my GoKart has given up the ghost after a year of inactivity.....Pretty please????


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Bit short notice I know, but has anybody got a half decent pull/push trolley they could lend me for the week-end?
Looks like my GoKart has given up the ghost after a year of inactivity.....Pretty please????
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t get sorted you can use my leccy motocaddy and Iâ€™ll carry ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Fish said:



			If you donâ€™t get sorted you can use my leccy motocaddy and Iâ€™ll carry ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸
		
Click to expand...


That's a very magnanimous offer Robin.
I think it's my battery that's goosed. So somebody may have a spare GoKart battery???
I don't really want to see you carrying mate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 28, 2019)

Rob, Iâ€™ve got a Stewart push trolley you can use, ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2019)

I've got a Clic gear in the garage if you need it Rob.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I've got a Clic gear in the garage if you need it Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Bro pack yours as itâ€™s lighter than mine ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I've got a Clic gear in the garage if you need it Rob.
		
Click to expand...

That would be fantastic if you could mate. Much appreciated. I can't carry because my bag doesn't have a carry strap, (and I'm too old and knackered anyway).
But your Clic gear would be really helpful and I'd love to take you up on the offer.
My GoKart battery has been playing up for a while now, it just sits permanently in the red "charging" state.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2019)

Consider it done Skip!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

*Just a gentle reminder to all attending...................*

*I will be arriving at the hotel around mid-day, and will "set up camp" in the main hotel bar (to the right of reception).*
*I know the temptation when you arrive is to head up to the clubhouse bar, or the driving range, but it would really be appreciated if you could just come and say "Hi" and let me know you are actually there!*
*Also, the restaurant will want you to order your food choice BEFORE you head out on the course. Please ensure that you do this before disappearing in all directions, as it causes headaches later in the day.*
*You will be able to check in with reception but you won't be able to access your rooms until after you have played. A bit of a bugger, but that's how it is. *
*Wishing everybody a safe journey, really looking forward to catching up with people. If you have any last minute questions fire away. *


----------



## GB72 (Jun 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Bit short notice I know, but has anybody got a half decent pull/push trolley they could lend me for the week-end?
Looks like my GoKart has given up the ghost after a year of inactivity.....Pretty please????
		
Click to expand...

Yep, got a clickgear that I can bring.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Yep, got a clickgear that I can bring.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer geezer but I think I'm sorted now, courtesy of Imurg ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 28, 2019)

someone save me from trolling through the thread ,what colour are the farts wearing on sunday ,


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Red


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 28, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Red
		
Click to expand...

thanks Rob ,how did the fishing go mate and more to the point how are your very sore looking fingers.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			thanks Rob ,how did the fishing go mate and more to the point how are your very sore looking fingers.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers aren't too bad thanks Bill. Luckily the burns were on the outside of my right hand fingers. On the other hand it would have been curtains for golf this weekend. Fishing went okay, chucked it down all night but I caught this nice Common carp in the morning


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 28, 2019)

thats a cracking looking kipper mate ,im guessing a near twenty ?
 i much prefer a linear shaped carp than the pot belly pigs that to me are just not what a fish should look like. 
 good news on the fingers mate and looking forward to seeing you at Southborough sunday morning .


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			thats a cracking looking kipper mate, *I'm guessing a near twenty ?*
i much prefer a linear shaped carp than the pot belly pigs that to me are just not what a fish should look like.
good news on the fingers mate and looking forward to seeing you at Southborough sunday morning .
		
Click to expand...

Not quite that big Bill, 14lb exactly.
Off to France next Saturday with 5 mates from my syndicate water. Fishing a lovely lake called Lake Beauregard. 
Carp to 65 and Catfish to mid 90's but I won't be going for the Cats, can't stand the bloody things.
Should be a good laugh, a good bunch of lads.
Just hope the weather cools down a bit. Don't fancy sitting out in 30 degree heat, although I won't be fishing during the day.
Will rest the swim and just fish evenings/nights/early mornings.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 29, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Not quite that big Bill, 14lb exactly.
Off to France next Saturday with 5 mates from my syndicate water. Fishing a lovely lake called Lake Beauregard.
Carp to 65 and Catfish to mid 90's but I won't be going for the Cats, can't stand the bloody things.
Should be a good laugh, a good bunch of lads.
Just hope the weather cools down a bit. Don't fancy sitting out in 30 degree heat, although I won't be fishing during the day.
Will rest the swim and just fish evenings/nights/early mornings.


Click to expand...

Smiffy my mate says in France its 40+ during the day, you should be happy if its only 30!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Not quite that big Bill, 14lb exactly.
Off to France next Saturday with 5 mates from my syndicate water. Fishing a lovely lake called Lake Beauregard.
Carp to 65 and Catfish to mid 90's but I won't be going for the Cats, can't stand the bloody things.
Should be a good laugh, a good bunch of lads.
Just hope the weather cools down a bit. Don't fancy sitting out in 30 degree heat, although I won't be fishing during the day.
Will rest the swim and just fish evenings/nights/early mornings.


Click to expand...

 lay off the ale during the day mate ,water only and plenty of it . 
 a couple of my mates have fished that lake and the cats are a pain ,horrible slimy overgrown tadpoles .
have fun mate .


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Smiffy my mate says in France its 40+ during the day, you should be happy if its only 30!
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's going to cool down a bit over the coming week or so, down to mid 20's by the time we get there. That'll do. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2019)

Up bright (?) and early for the trip up today.. as I say, planning to arrive around mid-day.
Safe journeys to everybody, looking forward to meeting up and having a bit of a laugh


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 30, 2019)

Captainron and myself are playing at Market Rasen as a warm up this morning so we shall both be 0.1 higher this afternoon ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just warmed up, anyone got any tissues ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dando (Jun 30, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Looks like it's going to cool down a bit over the coming week or so, down to mid 20's by the time we get there. That'll do. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It was bloody hot up here yesterday!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's going to be warm for you guys with a risk of dehydration so you know what that means...... NO ALCOHOL! 

Enjoy ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 30, 2019)

Smiffy said:



*Just a gentle reminder to all attending...................*

*I will be arriving at the hotel around mid-day, and will "set up camp" in the main hotel bar (to the right of reception).*
*I know the temptation when you arrive is to head up to the clubhouse bar, or the driving range, but it would really be appreciated if you could just come and say "Hi" and let me know you are actually there!*
*Also, the restaurant will want you to order your food choice BEFORE you head out on the course. Please ensure that you do this before disappearing in all directions, as it causes headaches later in the day.*
*You will be able to check in with reception but you won't be able to access your rooms until after you have played. A bit of a bugger, but that's how it is. *
*Wishing everybody a safe journey, really looking forward to catching up with people. If you have any last minute questions fire away. *

Click to expand...

Safe journey everyone - see u all soon ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2019)

drive4show said:



			It's going to be warm for you guys with a risk of dehydration so you know what that means...... NO ALCOHOL!

Enjoy ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2019)

only going to be 22 degrees today, so no problems with the whippers drinking themselves comatose ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			only going to be 22 degrees today, so no problems with the whippers drinking themselves comatose ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Quite possible that some of them already have


----------



## Captainron (Jun 30, 2019)

Iâ€™ve sorted my 0.1.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

Greeting of the day; â€œHello James, Iâ€™ve had to edit one of your postsâ€.

â€œWhich one?â€

â€œThe one with the word (live on site edit by Fragger) in itâ€

â€œThat doesnâ€™t narrow it down â€


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 30, 2019)

Have a good couple of days folks!!


----------



## rosecott (Jul 1, 2019)

The children are 7.5-4.5 ahead on day 1 but us oldies have been there before, so watch this space tomorrow.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2019)

rosecott said:



			The children are 7.5-4.5 ahead on day 1 but us oldies have been there before, so watch this space tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you guys have been around long enough to have been everywhere


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jul 1, 2019)

And why are you all in bed and we are all still up drinking? Oh wait..


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Greeting of the day; â€œHello James, Iâ€™ve had to edit one of your postsâ€.

â€œWhich one?â€

â€œThe one with the word (live on site edit by Fragger) in itâ€

â€œThat doesnâ€™t narrow it down â€
		
Click to expand...

I think the word youâ€™re looking for is twit!


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2019)

drive4show said:



			It's going to be warm for you guys with a risk of dehydration so you know what that means...... NO ALCOHOL!

Enjoy ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, only just read this, I wondered why I struggled yesterday after having 3 pints before I went out ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ»ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2019)

Hacker_Hughes said:



			And why are you all in bed and we are all still up drinking? Oh wait..
		
Click to expand...

I hope Badger was up with you drinking himself stupid, Iâ€™m not sure how itâ€™s me having to give him shots ðŸ¤”

El Gringo Badger ðŸ¤


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2019)

Great early award ceremony from Smiffy awarding the Prize Knob award to davemc1 who turned up last week and hung around for over 3 hours waiting for us all ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚




Canâ€™t load the video from my phone.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 1, 2019)

I had to attend an RTA in the early hours of this morning down in Cambridgeshire. Unfortunately the driver was badly injured. 

Apologies to Smiffy, Kraxx, Louise & all those attending this year for not letting you know sooner & of course before my tee-time this morning. 


Hope to see you all later in the year. 
Cheers! 
Radbourne


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2019)

Win for the whippersnappers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I had to attend an RTA in the early hours of this morning down in Cambridgeshire. Unfortunately the driver was badly injured.

Apologies to Smiffy, Kraxx, Louise & all those attending this year for not letting you know sooner & of course before my tee-time this morning.


Hope to see you all later in the year.
Cheers!
Radbourne
		
Click to expand...

We know you better than to think youâ€™d bail without a good reason Mark, hope everything sorts itself out okay.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2019)

Once again a great forum meet at Forest Pines. Thanks for the great company on both days, course was in very good shape ........ especially the green on the 7th (Forest) 
Thanks Rob for putting this together again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2019)

Fabulous meet as always, congratulations to the Whippersnappers, mind you we thought we had best let you win one, other there would have been a collective spitting out of dummies ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Nice work Rob and Stu, and thanks to everyone for making my carer so welcome, she thoroughly enjoyed herself. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks Rob for all you did in organising a great few days. 
Course was in great condition given all the traffic I'm sure it receives.  
Raised just shy of Â£300 for Prostate Cancer UK. Thanks everyone for digging in your pockets at dinner, means a lot and they were delighted when I spoke to them on the phone today. 
Will drop it in tomorrow morning. 
Cant wait for next year!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 1, 2019)

Posted result on a new thread - https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/old-farts-v-whippersnappers-2019-result.102036/


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 1, 2019)

Great couple of days everyone! Iâ€™m pooped.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2019)

Cracking meet, as always.
Kept up my record of lose one/halve one.
Well done Stu and the Whippers
Got a bit chilly today - had the pleasure of BiM and Wookie blocking out the sun most of the day


----------



## Crow (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks Smiffy and all involved in organising for another brilliant couple of days! 

Great to see so many old and new faces, just a shame I played like a knob for both days.

A 5&4 or 6&4 defeat in the 4BBB on Sunday.
Today lost in the the singles 3 and 1 to Jim, had so many chances in this one but we both played some poor golf and it almost became a competition to see who could play the worst, in fact it did, and I won!

To round off a great couple of days I made a detour on the way home to collect a set of Penfold International, clubs 1, 3 & 4 laminated woods and 3 to SW irons. The irons have a bit of a Ben Hogan Producer look to them if you're familiar with that model, if not I'll be posting some pictures in the Vintage Golf thread later so keep you're eyes peeled.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 1, 2019)

Another superb weekend away.  Jimboh and I descended upon Englandshire from Glasgow, arriving at *Pleasington GC *on Friday around 10am.  Great value at Â£40pp including a buggy.  Course was lovely too- very tight in places.  Good welcome on arrival and it's definitely a course I'd return to.   Beat Jimboh 4&3.

Slightly burnt, we headed on to *Formby Hall GC.  *Got a decent price on this a while ago.  We were due to tee off at 4pm and were told in advance we couldn't book a buggy as by the time we were finished, the buggies would all be getting a clean.  We must have played through at least 4 groups in buggies during our round, which was a bit rubbish.  Course was OK.  Some good holes, some average.  Had a run in with an idiot of a member there.  Wouldn't return to play this course- too long in places, greens burnt and no real finesse.  Lost 1 down. 

Saturday saw us rock up to *Bolton Old Links GC*.  After a disappointing experience at Formby Hall, we were really chuffed to have picked a cracker.  It was a 4BBB open.  Great course, although a bit of a slog up and down hills at times.  James and I played well but didn't putt at all well (hahahaha @louise_a ) and finished net one under.  Very average score but a placed I'd return to any time for a game.  

Then, the piÃ¨ce de rÃ©sistance- Forest Pines.  I had a really good time as always, despite the bumpy start to attempting to find everybody!  I then bumped into @chrisd  who told me you'd all been chucked out up to the clubhouse bar.  A new experience picking my dinner from the pro shop, but that's the way they wanted it, so be it.  Courses were in great nick.  First round was me and Jimboh against @louise_a and @grumpyjock .  I had 'one of those days' where every putt I looked at went in.  Getting up and down from 80 yards? Easy.  Sand saves? Piece of cake.  I must have rolled in 100 feet of putts.  2 over after 12 and the game was done.  I'd be embarrassed, or even modest, but good rounds don't happen often to me, so I allowed myself to enjoy that one.  7&6 to the 'Snappers.

Had a lovely round agains Dhan today and while my putter wasn't as red hot as yesterday, I played pretty steady throughout.  A nice chip in from the side of the green on the 1st set me up, and then found myself 3 up after 3.  Lots of halved holes, but kept nibbling away and ended up winning (I think) 6&4.  Unlucky Dhan- you didn't play badly.  Thanks to Jan and Glynn for the company.  Their match was good fun and @teegirl is a seriously dangerous player off 18.  

A huge thanks to Smiffy for his organisation.  Must be a right pain to pull this together.  Your efforts are really appreciated.  Hope everyone gets home safe and well and hope to see you soon.

Dave


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2019)

Just got in from a great weekend at forest pines. It look longer getting than planned getting home as I needed a nap!
It was great to see everyone and well done smiffy for organising it- Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s easier to herd cats!
Put me down for a double room again next year


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2019)

Excellent 2-days of banter with some good and not so good golf thrown in. 

Sunday paired up with Crow, unfortunately I didnâ€™t support him very well as I had the hooks and was fighting my driver most of the round. As such we had to give way 5&4 to Dando & LetItRip, we had some fun out there though ðŸ˜œ

I then had a great singles match against Badger, giving him 3 shots and then watching him out drive me consistently was worrying ðŸ˜³ 
He went 2-up on the front 9 (Beeches), but my 5 over gross on the back 9 (Forest) with a double in there was enough to claw that back & win 2&1ðŸ˜Ž

Pinnacle shift was taking a shot off him on the index 2, I birdied to his par for a half but it didnâ€™t let him back in and felt more like a winðŸ˜Ž
A very very good match and he shouldnâ€™t be off 20 for long, he hits too good a ball ðŸ‘

The other 2 reprobates we played with were good company, again some great banter, but when youâ€™ve been poleaxed with a ball to the groin, and your rolling around on the floor, you know who your mates are when their pishing themselves laughing and taking photosðŸ˜³

Great day, chalk & cheese performances over the 2-days ðŸ¤”

Thanks Rob ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## GG26 (Jul 1, 2019)

A great couple of days again Smiffy and many thanks for organising.

Thanks to my playing partners Fragger, Butchercd and Zaro on day one for being great company.  Neither Fragger nor me were at our best and with Butchercd holing out from 100 yards and Zaro's great approach play on the back nine we were well beaten.

On day two I carried on hitting great straight drives (mostly) and then perplexing my playing partners by being so poor with any other club in my hand.  After being 4 down after six against Topoftheflop, who had an excellent first nine, I thought i was in for a hammering, but drew level after twelve.  I then lost the next three before a late rally meant I was one down with one to play.  Topoftheflop held his nerve and played the last well and unfortunately I did not and so the match was lost.  Only later I realised how important that half could have been.  The match was played in great spirit and was interesting to hear, Craig, of your outstanding achievements as a dancer.  Many thanks too to Old Fart and Dale Bennett for sharing an enjoyable fourball this morning.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 1, 2019)

So sorry to have shanked that ball into you,but as you say it was funny watching you rolling about. A pleasure to have a round of golf with you and badger, my commiserations to john my game.it was an enjoyable 2 days of golf congratulations to rob for the organisation and herding the cats. A job well done and already looking forward to next year.
A pleasure to meet old and new friends lets hope it continues for many years.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2019)

An great couple of days and tiring, I collapsed on the bed when I got home and slept for 2 hours. 
Great organisation by Smiffy, it cant be easy, Played with Grumpy Jock on Sunday against the Scottish duo of Virtuosity and Jimboh, Dave's magic putter was something else and we were well beaten. After a nice evening I was ready for battle this morning but sadly my opponent didn't show, had a nice round with Nick (Crow) and Jim who had a close match and I did score 34 points myself so quite pleased although a strange round on the Beeches nothing but pars and bogies and on the Forest a mixed bag with 2 birdies but also 2 blobs.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2019)

Got in about 9.30 last night after a horror delay at the Dartford crossing. Great week-end, despite the fact that I played dross. Only to be expected though.
Was good to meet up with everyone again, just reminds me what this forum is all about.
Will book it up again for next year, likely to be a little earlier so that it ties in with the holiday I have already booked. Watch this space (or one like it).
Apologies for the couple of little cock ups I made with the rooming arrangements, won't happen again.
And thank you all for my card & gift. Really, (really), much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			The other 2 reprobates we played with were good company, again some great banter, *but when youâ€™ve been poleaxed with a ball to the groin, and your rolling around on the floor, you know who your mates are when their pishing themselves laughing and taking photos*ðŸ˜³

Great day, chalk & cheese performances over the 2-days ðŸ¤”

Thanks Rob ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




grumpyjock said:



*So sorry to have shanked that ball into you*,but as you say it was funny watching you rolling about. A pleasure to have a round of golf with you and badger, my commiserations to john my game.it was an enjoyable 2 days of golf congratulations to rob for the organisation and herding the cats. A job well done and already looking forward to next year.
A pleasure to meet old and new friends lets hope it continues for many years.
		
Click to expand...

Do we need to start a thread on the correct standing position...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2019)

Talking to a number of the forum members I think the feeling is that this meet is one of the most enjoyable ones we do, which is testament to Smiffy for all his hard work getting it together and Stuart for his efforts behind the scenes and over the two days - cheers guys!

2 enjoyable days of golf for me on a really good 3 x 9 hole loop, I only wish my game reflected the amount of work I've done in the last 8 months to improve, luckily BIM and I managed to win our pairs match and and Dave (Khamelion) finally took pity on an old boy and let me add another point to the Farts tally. Thanks to Topofthefop and Dale for their company on Sunday.

If Mrs Wookie reads the forum - your husband managed to arrive in bed at 4am, slightly inebriated, and then take part in the "Snoring for England" competition finals where he sadly lost out the Midnight (Guy) for his efforts remembered from an earlier Woburn meet ðŸ˜©. 

Like Smiffy, we got caught in the traffic incident at Lakeside and, as a consequence, the 4 hour journey up took 6 hours back ðŸ˜£

Great to meet up with everyone and meet you newbies, a fabulous time so cheers Smiffy and Stu!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Well finally arrived home in Inverness at 11.30 last night.
I really enjoyed the courses, even with all those tree's.

A big  Thank You Smiffy for inviting me and it was nice to see you again  9 years after we last played together and its nice to see you have improved

also a big thank you to my PP Dan, Greg, Kraxx and most of all Mr 11 wood Ray ( who i'd also played with some 9 years ago at the big GM meet at Castle Stuart), i enjoyed you company and regret not having my A game with me to make more of a match of it after being resoundingly beaten by Ray and Dan on the Sunday and Spanked by Ray in the singles, both played very very well and had me under pressure on pretty much every hole.

Thanks Guys, hope you can get up here again and let me return you hospitality.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2019)

1st time playing in this forum meet and what an enjoyable couple of days.

Thanks to @Smiffy for arranging, its not easy arranging these meets then been a debt collector so great effort 

Nice to see true banditry is about in these meets as we got to play against some touring pro's  Bali from Leeds was awesome Davey 2 blue wasn't,  Cameron eventually won the doubles match for us by hitting it so far off line he had a shot in, he played the 6th on the Forest from the Beeches course at least 120 yards off line 

Then singles got the worst draw imaginable @teegirl  who I had been told was steady and then got told I was giving her 9 shots!!! yes 9 shots, well turned up having a slight hangover, that didn't matter though as Jan was dynamite and I was 4 down after 5 and she is just bullet straight and putting wise is a cat 1 golfer, anyway I managed to get it to 4 down with 4 to play, won the 15th so 3 down with 3 to play, I hit the green par 4 in 2, Jan puts in the trees, chips out, hits 3 wood towards the bunker and hits the edge and it runs all the way round the bunker onto the green  she then hit the worst putt all day 20ft past with a tricky downhiller, I get the par and she needs that 20ft for the match and she only goes and bloody holes it  lost 3 & 2 and I was chuffed to get that far 

Great weekend, thanks all


----------



## Captainron (Jul 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice to see true banditry is about in these meets as we got to play against some touring pro's  Bali from Leeds was awesome Davey 2 blue wasn't,  Cameron eventually won the doubles match for us by hitting it so far off line he had a shot in, he played the 6th on the Forest from the Beeches course at least 120 yards off line 

Click to expand...

It was the 5th and I still made par. It's about knowing where to miss and hoping that the wild shot goes there......


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2019)

Have been in touch with Forest Pines regarding next year. Will let you know when I hear back


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Cheers for an eventful week/ weekend all! 

Really sorry about the Sunday, a mixture of ale, dead phone (alarm) and a complete lack of knowing the tee timings ended up me driving home without playing, again. 

That trophy really summed up my meet ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¥´

Great to meet up again and canâ€™t wait for sunningdale ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers for an eventful week/ weekend all!

Really sorry about the Sunday, a mixture of ale, dead phone (alarm) and a complete lack of knowing the tee timings ended up me driving home without playing, again.

That trophy really summed up my meet ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¥´

Great to meet up again and canâ€™t wait for sunningdale ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Check the dates Davie


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers for an eventful week/ weekend all!

Really sorry about the Sunday, a mixture of ale, dead phone (alarm) and a complete lack of knowing the tee timings ended up me driving home without playing, again.

That trophy really summed up my meet ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¥´

Great to meet up again and canâ€™t wait for sunningdale ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

You just playing the 1st day at Sunningdale Davey ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 2, 2019)

many thanks to Smiffy for running a superb event ,unfortunately my golf wasnt at the same standard ,but having been 4 down through 10 on sunday my partner in crime and myself managed to scramble a very hard earned half point .monday saw me up against zorro and 2 down thru 2 set the tone for another fight back which ended with me missing a maradona on the last to hand a 1 up win to the snappers. [maradona= a nasty little five footer]
   many thanks must go to Ray Taylor as he was my driver and managed to keep a very cool head when we were caught in a huge tail back on the 25 at lakeside. absolte gridlock for nigh on two bloody hours. 
 looking forward now to the coventry meet and then onto Tandridge . 
highlight of the trip was seeing Fish get up and manfully carry on after being hit  by an exocet from grumpy jock ,we were on the tee and heard it thwack into him ,we rushed up in a buggy to see if he was ok and thankfully he was ,good job he wasn two inches shorter or is that a good job he only has a little one as it could have been very nasty .
 all in all a cracking weekend .


----------



## Leftie (Jul 2, 2019)

It's worth putting Waze on your phone Bill.  I checked as we were coming down M11 and our chosen route (Dartford) was suddenly showing as taking at least an hour longer than original timing, so trusted it and took the suggested diverted route via Blackwall Tunnel.  Obviously heavy rush hour traffic but still got home in 4 hours with a stop on the way.

Would echo everyone's comments re the meet. I must have been going to these for 10/11 years now and enjoyed each and every one.  This was the biggest to date and it's so good meeting up with peeps that I see a few times a year, some once a year, and the occasional new faces - oh and one who, although we instantly recognised each other, have apparently never met at a Forum meet or anywhere else. It's not even that I have ever been (or likely to go) to Inverness...... Go figure.   Apologies if I forget your names at first - it's an age thing. 

Anyway.  Thanks Smiffy.  As always, fantastic meet as always and good news that you will be organising it for next year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 2, 2019)

Leftie said:



			It's worth putting Waze on your phone Bill.  I checked as we were coming down M11 and our chosen route (Dartford) was suddenly showing as taking at least an hour longer than original timing, so trusted it and took the suggested diverted route via Blackwall Tunnel.  Obviously heavy rush hour traffic but still got home in 4 hours with a stop on the way.

Would echo everyone's comments re the meet. I must have been going to these for 10/11 years now and enjoyed each and every one.  This was the biggest to date and it's so good meeting up with peeps that I see a few times a year, some once a year, and the occasional new faces - oh and one who, although we instantly recognised each other, have apparently never met at a Forum meet or anywhere else. It's not even that I have ever been (or likely to go) to Inverness...... Go figure.   Apologies if I forget your names at first - it's an age thing.

Anyway.  Thanks Smiffy.  As always, fantastic meet as always and good news that you will be organising it for next year.
		
Click to expand...

it might have been Crime watch on second thoughts


----------



## Badger (Jul 3, 2019)

thanks to Smiffy for another great weekend, nice to meet up with everyone both old and new and particularly my playing partners Jim, Gordon, Les and Robin. 

not a bad weekend on the golf front, played really well on the sunday and then pretty decent on the monday despite coming up a bit short in a tough, enjoyable game against a very solid Fish.

look forward to seeing some of you again soon at either Sunningdale or Tandridge


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2019)

Not a bad old weekend all said and done. Peaked a little to early on Friday and was all down hill from there.

Cannot fault the company all weekend as it was great as usual, shame about my golf.

Cheers Smiffy for organising another great weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2019)

Bugger. Speeding ticket just dropped through the letterbox.....


----------



## wookie (Jul 4, 2019)

My first Old Farts... meet and will definitely be back again.

Thank you very much Rob for your organising skills and glad you are going to do it all again next year.  Well done Stu for being a winning captain.

A pleasure to play with all of my playing partners but special mention to Jan for some very steady golf especially off the tee and on the green and to Blue in Munich for letting me somehow take a half off him on Monday despite my condition having been held hostage in the bar till quite late / early.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Bugger. Speeding ticket just dropped through the letterbox.....


Click to expand...

That postie is early ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜Ž


----------



## rosecott (Jul 4, 2019)

A belated reply on behalf of the cast of Last of the Summer Wine. 

The 4 of us were delighted by the company of Farts and Snappers alike and can't wait to sign up for next year. It was great to see all the familiar faces, and all the new ones - although some had a distinct greenish pallor on Monday morning - you know who you are.

As the senior Fart, I feel entitled to a bit of own trumpet blowing. As Norrin Radd mentioned we had a miraculous hard fought half on Sunday and I remained undefeated with a singles win on Monday.

For Blue-in-Munich - You asked after Raph (regulars may remember he was a leading light for the Farts 2 years ago). I had to play him in the Club Singles Knockout the day after Forest Pines and beat him 3 & 1.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			That postie is early ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

He was indeed Robin. Got notified by work on Tuesday as it was a company car I was driving.


----------

